# 1969 Gibson ES-150DC...Guelph



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thought this rare guitar might interest someone in the GC Forum.

3 inch deep & fully hollow body

Gibson ES-150DC fender gretsch Rickenbacker suhr prs | Guitars | Guelph | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I like the seller's handle .. 'Captain Buggernuts'.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

I hate the old "Please do your research" line B.S just price your guitar and do your own research to find a realistic price.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I disregard all ads with the " Please do your own research"....its such BS...If you cant tell me what you want for something then I cant be bothered.
G.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jv100k said:


> I hate the old "Please do your research" line B.S just price your guitar and do your own research to find a realistic price.


 I guess they're hoping you'll look up reverb as your research and offer some ridiculous inflated amount?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> I guess they're hoping you'll look up reverb as your research and offer some ridiculous inflated amount?


I use reverb's price guide and send the link to the seller.
They'll then say that their item is worth more and send a link to a high 'asking price' ad. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

An old (2019) thread about this model of guitar...
Gibson ES 150DC


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Couldn’t agree more about the do your own research send your best offer. Anytime I inquire about these they are very disillusioned. Most recently a 60s Martin where he just wrote back “10k USD”. Ok bud...


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I just did some research: 

A made in USA stamp indicates 1970 or later, doesn't it?

This also means it's a Norlin Era Gibson, correct?

Not that I'm saying this is a bad thing, but the seller wants to distance this guitar from being from the Norlin era...

I wonder what year the serial number and pot codes indicate?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok, so, about what range should it be in? 
$2k?
$3k?
$4k... 
More?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I also hate arseholes like him who put the name of every manufacturer they can think of in their title, ad, or tags so that their guitar comes up no matter what you are searching for.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Ok, so, about what range should it be in?
> $2k?
> $3k?
> $4k...
> More?


Here's what's currently on Reverb. 
Used Gear


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, and here are the sold items...
Used Gear

Here's what's currently on Ebay.
es150dc | eBay


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> the name of every manufacturer they can think of in their title, ad, or tags


That tells me that they're looking for trades of those makes.
And I respond accordingly if I'm interested.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Orange label . I say 1969.


----------

